# Another new Seaview (and 1999) kit???



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.geocities.jp/hobby_show_album/japan/shizuoka2008/0334.htm

From the Shizuoka hobby show in Japan. Its not the Moebius kit for sure...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

NO it's not Moebius's Kit.

It's this overpriced pre painted, etc..

http://fabgearusa.com/seaview_pre_painted_model_by_iconic_replicas.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

EEEEEEEP thats expensive for a tiny little model.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw this kit at monsters in motion site.. thats way too much for a pre build I think I would rather buy the kit and build it myself and buy any add ons for that price and still have money for the next Moebius kit that sparks my interest.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

solex227 said:


> I saw this kit at monsters in motion site.. thats way too much for a pre build I think I would rather buy the kit and build it myself and buy any add ons for that price and still have money for the next Moebius kit that sparks my interest.


The guy who bid on that so so Moebius build up on eBay could ahve bought that... at least its well done. Its not crappy, just expensive!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

But what's the deal with the Hawk?!?! It's huge (compared to the AMT kit) and I want one!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There ARE 14 threads for the SEAVIEW here on just ONE page. Why are there so many, aint that overkill?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> There ARE 14 threads for the SEAVIEW here on just ONE page. Why are there so many, aint that overkill?


Does that bother you?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Does it bother you that it bothers him?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why bother?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't know exactly how Hank feels about all you guys using up all that band width but in my opinon any way it's a waste of space.Thats all, end of rant. For the topic of the Seaview any way.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Gee irishtrek, how many OTHER Moebius models that have been actually release SHOULD we be talking about?

After all, this IS a Moebius model forum.

Do a search in the number of threads for say, the enterprise, and get back to me on how few seaview threads there are compared with how many enterprise threads there are.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

gareee said:


> Gee irishtrek, how many OTHER Moebius models that have been actually release SHOULD we be talking about?
> 
> After all, this IS a Moebius model forum. .


Well I started this thread because I found what looked like (to me) a new or different Seaview kit. Considering half of the discussion here has been about tv show props, the Aurora Flying Sub, etc., it doesn't seem inappropriate or out of base. 

For what its worth I started or answered couple other threads about other Moebius kits I was working on or had questions about and no one or few people have commented... so aparently the Seaview generates more interest right now.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius forum+Moebius threads= no problem. Everything is as it should be.

Chris.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Why bother?


Ohh brother.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It is not inappropriate use of bandwidth at all--given the pent-up demand for this kit, its size and the number of building options and research questions people will be able to come up with, breaking the subject up into different threads is helpful.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

gareee said:


> Gee irishtrek, how many OTHER Moebius models that have been actually release SHOULD we be talking about?
> 
> After all, this IS a Moebius model forum.
> 
> Do a search in the number of threads for say, the enterprise, and get back to me on how few seaview threads there are compared with how many enterprise threads there are.


I am so glad I'm a human and not a computer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I much prefer the Moebius Seaview kit for price, size, and quality!

'Nuff said--end of rant. :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Considering all the waste of bandwidth on the entire worldwide web, a subject shift on one thread on one board is as a grain of sand in the desert.

BTW, that 1999 Hawk in the original post? It's 22" long, comes assembled and painted, and costs $1600. :freak:


----------

